# Off season journal 2010 begins....



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

well this is it the journey is about to begin...

my name is as it says on the display kirk elliott and am from blackpool. i competed as a junior and placed 2nd in a few shows wabba uk ..mr cumbra etc..i then did the 2007 north west placed 5th in the first timers out of about 20 which was pleasing! then disaster struck and i snapped off my pec major tendon whilst bench pressing 150kg.. after surgery and an abcess, which had to be drained 3 times,later due to the heat of summer and the placement of my stitches (under the armpit) I then started light rehab.. i was down from 16st 10 to 13 1/2 stone.

I started training in december 2008 very light and have had a great year hardly missing a session or many meals and now have got to a bodyweight of 217pounds (15 1/2 stone) with abs showing! which has been a massive achievement:thumb:

I am currently dieting to do a posing routine in a prison in december then its time to add some quality muscle.. i will be mentored by geoff hargreaves an x MR Universe so good advice is never too far away...

at the moment am eating as follows:

meal 1 70g oats 40 protein shake/ udo's oil

meal 2-4 tin and half tuna and 30-50g carbs from brown rice

meal 5 250g chicken and 30g carbs brown rice

meal 6 protein shake

i rotate my carbs from 200 to 120 g as i bloat easily so use udo's choice to get calories from good fats instead! its superb!!

carnt wait to finish this tho so i can eat some decent food!!! 

will post soon and try up load some pics soon


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kirk i see you worked it out mate.... 

good luck with the return mate.....


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

WATCHIN for the pics mate good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

keep up the good work and keep growing sounds like your on a winning formula...


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

mate i have recently torn off my chest tendon and gone from 18,6 to 16 stone, does your chest look disfigured at all?

I've had the op but my A-symmetry doesn't look great??


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> mate i have recently torn off my chest tendon and gone from 18,6 to 16 stone, does your chest look disfigured at all?
> 
> I've had the op but my A-symmetry doesn't look great??


hey mate, firstly my op was 7 weeks after i tore the tendon off so the muscle did not shorten too much and the op was successfull...

now the surgeon who operated on me is known as the shoulder doctor.. leonard funk and he operates in the north area... he is prob the best surgeon around for this type of op.. with regarding symetry the more muscle mass i have put on the less noticable it is.. if anything my side chest shot is awsome~!! keep me updated mate and if u got any questions about anything else let me know as i have read that much into it!!

Lesson of the day.. stretch!! and stretch more inbetween and after workouts!! allow the muscle to go back to its original length and let the blood flow to the tendons without constriction..

Will update later with daily training routine food etc..


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

kirkelliott said:


> hey mate, firstly my op was 7 weeks after i tore the tendon off so the muscle did not shorten too much and the op was successfull... Ditto mate mine was roughly that long too.
> 
> now the surgeon who operated on me is known as the shoulder doctor.. leonard funk and he operates in the north area... he is prob the best surgeon around for this type of op.. with regarding symetry the more muscle mass i have put on the less noticable it is.. if anything my side chest shot is awsome~!! keep me updated mate and if u got any questions about anything else let me know as i have read that much into it!! I've had issues with it bruising up from over using my arm, will that effect my symmetry? How long before you were able to train again dude?
> 
> ...


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

I've had issues with it bruising up from over using my arm, will that effect my symmetry? How long before you were able to train again dude?

How quick has your weight come back?

no it wont affect symetry unless u damage the muscle or rupture the tendon again..

i did 7 weeks rehab before i could laterally raise my hand above my head and that was with 3 sessions a aday working with rubber bands.. as far as weights went i would say i was back in the gym 12 weeks after the operation lifting light.. my chest was very weak and i was scared to lift much.. i started on 5 kg dumbells and slowly worked my way up.. it took another 14 weeks for me to feel comfortable pushing 25kg.. since then i am up to 32.5kg but am not as strong as before.. the fst-7 training has had super advantages for me with a weakened chest and has been a huge success story! my weight came back quickly to be honest as my diet is always very good.. i think thats the main thing to focus on right now.. eating clean and u shouldnt loose much more pal


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

no it wont affect symetry unless u damage the muscle or rupture the tendon again..

i did 7 weeks rehab before i could laterally raise my hand above my head and that was with 3 sessions a aday working with rubber bands.. as far as weights went i would say i was back in the gym 12 weeks after the operation lifting light.. my chest was very weak and i was scared to lift much.. i started on 5 kg dumbells and slowly worked my way up.. it took another 14 weeks for me to feel comfortable pushing 25kg.. since then i am up to 32.5kg but am not as strong as before.. the fst-7 training has had super advantages for me with a weakened chest and has been a huge success story! my weight came back quickly to be honest as my diet is always very good.. i think thats the main thing to focus on right now.. eating clean and u shouldnt loose much more pal


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

[]

Right ok bro thanks for the advice its reassuring to see you had what i got and your getting there.... did your symmetry look poor when the affected side was defleated and how bad is your scar? mine looks like my armpit goes up to my shoulder lol


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

really? i would have thought it goes against you in symmtery surely?

didn't know toney freeman had done that 

will do mate very much appreciated!!

Good luck with your comeback mate you deserve it!!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

well today has been a sucess.. training was good and i got a great pump afterwards! looking realli full at the moment so am pleased..

Chest and triceps

2 warm up sets flies

4 incline press

3 incline flies

7 fst7 hammer strength press

7 fst7 Cable cross overs

Triceps

4 sets overhead DB press

4 sets reverse grip pulldown

7 fst7 rope pull downs

45 mins cardio

70 g oats protein shake udos oil

meal2-5 tin and half tuna 30 brown rice

meal 6 protein shake

6 clen today

6 milk thistle

6 yohimbine

joint-ache tablets

i multi vit tabs

5g creatine and glutamine after training

nox pump before training


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

another good training day today today feelin good seein as am low carbs!! got a few pics done last night on my phone but carnt bloody upload them on the comp! me and technology.. so buyin a camera tomorrow which is long overdue!! so will put sum pics up shortly!!

cardio 45min am

70g oats with udo's oil / protein shake / 3 yohimbine / 3 clen / 3 milk thistle / joint-ache tabs

Rear delts @ traps A.M 5g glutamine 5g creatine / nitric oxide

4 bent forward db raises / 7 fst7 reverse peck deck

4 shrugs / 7 fst7 upright rows

meal 2/3/4/5 tuna and 30g brown rice 5g glutamine / 5g creatine

3 clen / 3 yohimbine / 3 milk thistle

Back @ calves PM / nitric oxide

4 reverse grip pull downs / 4 bent forward rows / 3 hammer strength one arm rows

4 cable rows / 4 hyperextensions

4 seated calf raises / 7 fst7 standing raises

meal 6 30g grits / protein shake / 5g glutamine / 5g creatine


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

well after a long weekend and a 30th celebration i have had a positive and most of all productive day today.. my posing routine is on the 6th dec in the prison so have 4 weeks to get to how i want! i will be putting pics up by end of week as i have bought a camera! finally! lol

today was arms and got some really good pumps probs down to the high carb cheat day yesterday...pizza etc

Triceps close grip bench x 4 / pushdowns x 3 / Dips x 3 / fst 7 sets skull crushers

Biceps hammer curl x 4 / concerntation curls x 3 / fst 7 wide grip ez bar

70 g oats protein shake udos oil

meal2-5 tin and half tuna 30 brown rice

meal 6 protein shake

6 milk thistle

6 yohimbine

joint-ache tablets

i multi vit tabs

5g creatine and glutamine after training

nox pump before training


----------



## BigRy (Oct 29, 2009)

good luck with it all kirk, i will be keeping an eye on this journal. good to hear from you also, btw its Ryan - used to do the doors in blackpool with sam if you remember me.


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

BigRy said:


> good luck with it all kirk, i will be keeping an eye on this journal. good to hear from you also, btw its Ryan - used to do the doors in blackpool with sam if you remember me.


hey pal cause i remember u pal ! i saw sam before he went to tailand! he is out there with cockett whos due back from a yr away in australia soon!

hows training coming along? keep in touch pal

kirk:beer:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

woke up today and felt like i had been hit on the head with a hammer! so the am cardio session was well and truly CANCELLED! haha so this morning got off to a slow start with breakfast 70g oats and udos oil with a shake followed by a trip to the sunbed shop and an hr of tv before the gf arrived home!

had a tuna and brown rice a nitric oxide, 3 yohimbine, and a t5 and we both set off for a legs workout.. love training with the misses she is a great motivator and pushes me hard every time!...so normally i train quads seperately to hams but as am dieting and pushed for time somedays i am doing them all in one!

10mins bike to walm up knee joints - had cartliage op in 2001 so always careful

leg extensions > superset with ham curls 4 sets each

Hack Squat x 3 heavy 160kg

leg press fst-7 sets from 200kg up to 280kg

standing ham curls x 3

stiff leg deads fst -7 sets with dbells

on arrival from home 5 g glutamine, tuna and rice, 3 yohimbine and a good old cuppa of tea!

am due for another 2 tuna and rice meals then a late night power walk for 40 mins then bed and 5iu gh!!! ohh the joy!! =]


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Wish my Mrs was into training. Your lucky mate.

Any pictures of your current condition?


----------



## BigRy (Oct 29, 2009)

kirkelliott said:


> hey pal cause i remember u pal ! i saw sam before he went to tailand! he is out there with cockett whos due back from a yr away in australia soon!
> 
> hows training coming along? keep in touch pal
> 
> kirk:beer:


 Thailand eh, I wonder what they are getting up to. Im good mate, just getting back into training myself as ive had a crap year, my wife has been prity ill and everything got a bit heavy but hopefully things are on the up and now its time to grow. :thumbup1:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

i will take pics in the gym on thursday and put them up each week on thursday showing me coming in...

(Thailand eh, I wonder what they are getting up to. Im good mate, just getting back into training myself as ive had a crap year, my wife has been prity ill and everything got a bit heavy but hopefully things are on the up and now its time to grow.) - ahh sorry to hear that ryan hope all is better now and u get back to good form u certainly got the genetics for it lad!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

well today has been stressfull after a calm day off yesterday! did 2 45 min cardio sessions yesterday and stuck to the same diet as the previous days! today started off at 8am powerwalking down the road with the gf and to be honest i felt tired out! i ate my oats and had my shake and headed to college to my teaching degree.. lectueres went on and my eating was every 3.45 hrs which when ur on low carbs is ****!! even tuna and rice is appealing after such a long break! so 2 tuna and rice meals later and i hit the gym for chest and triceps!

chest incline flies warm up 2 sets / 4 sets inc db press / 3 sets inc db flies / 7 fst7 hammer strength machine flat press / 7 fst-7 cable cross

triceps overhead db press 4 sets / 3 sets rope pulldown / 7 fst7 reverse grip cable push downs

felt pretty good after training! and veins are bulging! defo the gh and the udos!! since the udos oil usage i have felt full of life compared to previous times! as i bloat with carbs this is awsome for me! am thinking of trying the keto diet as it would suit me to the ground as no bloat/water retention!! gonna try get some pics up tonight but will take lots tomoz in gym! =]


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

not the best pics in world as the light is poor but will be regulary updating my condition each week!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

well yesterday and today i have felt pretty ****ty with a slight stomach bug!plus me and the misses went to watch 2012 at the cinema and it was sold out!! Just my luck when ur feeling **** everythin seems not to go to plan!

Cancelled my back and shoulders so training has been mostly cardio 2 times bike and treadmill per day for 40 mins... i am training back tomorrow so hoping to feel a bit better upon waking!! bad times!!

diet has been the same yesterday 70g oats protein shake with 4 times tuna and 30g brown rice with a protein shake b4 bed... but today i threw in some supernoodles as i felt as tho i was gonna pass out! and they worked! am still up lol

supplements - 1 multi vit 6 yohimbine, 6 milk thistle, 2 t5, and joint ache tablets!

Roll on tomorrow!!!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

well today i started keto and i feel much better than yesterday! haha

meal 1 protein and 3 dst spoons udos, 3 clen, 3 yohimbine, i multi vit, jointache, 3 milk thistle.

meal 2-4 tuna and 3 dst spoons udos

meal 5 tuna, 3 clen, 3 yohimbine, 3 milk thistle

meal 6 protein shake

i look noticeably less bloated and harder! and feel great which is awsome!!

trained back today which went well..

4 x reverse grip pulldowns

3 x bent forward rows

3 x one arm db rows

3 x lat pull wide grip

7 fst7 pullovers with db

followed by 40mins treadmill

5g glutamine after training, and been drinking pleanty of water! will do some more cardio b4 bed! ohh the joy...


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

keto still going well and has is really working well for my body type.. am glad i have tried it and still have pleanty of energy with the healthy fats! is pleasing! well i trundled off to the gym and put in a gd leg session today..

protein shake 3 dst spoons udo's/ 3 clen/ 3 yohimbine/ 1 multi vit/ jointache

4 leg extensions > superset 4 ham curls

3 hack squats

7 fst leg press

4 standing ham curls

fst 7 stiff leg dlift with db

felt a little lethargic inbetween sets.. i have now stopped the creatine as christmas is coming and money is tighter! still on the 5g glutamine before and after training..

tuna and udos

Protein and udos 3 clen/ 3 yohimbine/ 3 milk thistle

tuna and udos

mixed grill as its cheat day! and am telling ya west coast rock cafe!! they are massive!

now am full i have done no cardio today and am seriously bloated so the big decision is.... humm dunno yet haha!!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

back on the ol' diet again today after that lush meal last night, tuna seems a million miles away. today was my day off training weights (which is gr8 as am knackered) but i had the joy of throwing in 2 cardio sessions of powerwalking for 40 minutes!

diet protein shake udos oil 3 dst

Tuna and udos meal 2 -5

supplements 3 yohimbine, 1 glutamine after training sessions, 1 multi vit, 3 milk thistle,

carnt wait for sleep tonight.. hope ur all well will post some more pics at weekend =]

Protein shake meal 6


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glad things seem to be going well mate i have been following since you started the journal.

How do you rate yohimbine its something i have never taken?


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

hilly said:


> glad things seem to be going well mate i have been following since you started the journal.
> 
> How do you rate yohimbine its something i have never taken?


yeah i have used yohimbine everytime i have dieted and seem to work well for me..plus its a fairly cheap product aswell.

i am heading to the gym camera in hand to attack a chest and tricep workout and hopefully will get some up to date pictures!! will blog on later guys :thumb:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

alrite guys as u can see the condition is improving over the last few days and am feeling good aswell! big thumbs up for keto again

today i had a protein shake and 3 dst spoons of udo's oil for breakfast with 3 clen, 3 yohimbine, multivit and joint ache.. then went to college for the day and had the pleasure of eating my 2 tuna and light dolmio sauce with 3 dst spoons of udo's oil meals COLD... man i hate eating out! its grim ! then back home for another WALM! mm the difference when ur dieting is massive!

went to the gym and hit chest and tri

fst 7 incline machine press

3 x incline flies

3 x flat press DB

fst 7 cable cross

triceps fst 7 overhead db press / fst 7 rope pulldown / 4 x reverse grip pull down

30 mins bike

5g glutamine, 3 yohimbine, and another tuna and udo's!! mmm variety is the spice of life they say?? i wish!! haha not long to go now tho!

protein shake b4 bed now


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

well the more leaner i get the better i am feeling? haha hmmm and who said diets were hard! haha no really the keto diet really has suited my body and am coasting through it feeling fine! i have dropped 6 pound now to 212 pounds in the last 2 weeks am am not looking to loose much more probably 4 pounds max!

protein and 3 dst spoons of udos, 3 yohimbine, 3 clen, 1 multi vit, 1 jointache

meal 2 tuna and 3 dst udos

40min treadmill after before meal 3 about 12 .30

meal 3 tuna 3 dst udos oil

meal 4 tuna 3 dst udos oil, 3 clen, 3 yohimbine

trained back tonight

4 x underhand grip pulldowns

3 x Bent over row

3 x one arm row

4 x lat pull down

fst x 7 pullovers with cable

3 x cable rows

3 x hyperextensions..

tonights session was much lighter than usual due to a slight twinge in my trap and as its coming close to the guest pose i dont want to do anything silly.. plus i was feeling good so decided to put in a few extra sets and exercises that i would not normally do... hey if u feel up for it why not do that bit extra... i was really focusing on the mind to muscle feeling getting maximum contractions out of each set..

protein shake meal 6


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good mate,

any idea of bodyfat their? how long left of dieting?


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

not too sure pal will have to get it measured at some point today! just been xmas shopping for me mum and misses! dont no bout u lot but its a frinkin nightmare!! gym in 2 hrs to cure the stress of retail de-theraphy #!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Great journal mate and that surgeon has done an amazing job of reattaching that pec looks great


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

dale_flex said:


> Great journal mate and that surgeon has done an amazing job of reattaching that pec looks great


thanks mate really appreciate that comment .. still carnt believe am back training sometimes when i look back!

oh and i have 2 weeks and 1 day of the diet remaining till i can get off the tuna...

i will be continuing the udo's oil permanently now and will be eating no more than 300g carbs per day.. my body does not burn carbs up well and retains alot of water with a high carb intake .. so my saviour is udos as it gives me the energy i need,to be (normal) if u can call me that, and not have to hammer carbs.. to me bbuilding is looking like a bodybuilder all year round not just for show time.. i never want to hear again in the off season.. ' hey pal, hows things? u still training?'

i feel like saying course i bloody i 5 times a week!! haha plus i dont want my belly to protrude my pecs!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

kirkelliott said:


> *thanks mate really appreciate that comment* .. still carnt believe am back training sometimes when i look back!
> 
> oh and i have 2 weeks and 1 day of the diet remaining till i can get off the tuna...
> 
> ...


No worries mate ive got torn pec myself but mines a muscle tear and yours has healed up 10 times better than mine buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

well its not stoppin tony freeman kickin ass mate! and his is visible.... when ur ripped u have striations everywhere so u wouldnt notice it too bad!! plus the more muscle u gain the less visible mate ... keep plodding on these things are there to test us mate!!!


----------



## BigRy (Oct 29, 2009)

great pics mate looking really good, impressed with the chest and shoulders. keep it up


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

BigRy said:


> great pics mate looking really good, impressed with the chest and shoulders. keep it up


cheers ryan.. hoping ur well bud!! :thumb:

well today has been long i had a t5 this morning at 8.45 before shopping and its ruined my morning! gave me a gd energy burst, but by 12.30 i was shattered! dont think walking round shops helped too much haha!

meal 1 tuna 3 dst spoons udo's 3 yohimbine, 3 milk thistle, 3 joint ache,t5

meal 2 (in town) protein shake 3dst udo's

meal 3 tuna 3 dst spoons udo's, nitrix oxide

train shoulders

4 barbell press

3 db press

3 anterior db raises

fst7 lateral raise

fst7 posterior delt on cable

traps

fst 7 db shrugs

4 upright rows

abs

100 rope crunches

30 decline situps

30 side bends on hyperextension

30 hanging leg raises

meal 4 5g glutamine, tuna 3dts spoons udos

well am happy with my look obliques are showing, just bought some anusol to tighten up my skin around the stomach will start using tonight...

meal 5 STEAK! and udos'

meal 6 protein shake at the cinema me and the misses goin to watch 2012 at 11pm... and will be out like a light no doubt!!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

sunday sunday sunday.. the day of rest?? hummm i wish today has been yet another shopping trip in order to get the gf's christmas present... job completed.. but god the ol' legs are starting to ache, and the back etc etc ... heard ebay do replacements from china??

*meal 1* protein and 3dts spoons udo's , 3 clen, 3 yohimbine, jointache, 1 multi vit

3 milk thistle

*meal 2* tuna 3 dst's spoons udo's

*meal 3* protein shake udo's

Shopping?!*

*meal 4 *tuna udo's, 3 clen, 3 yohimbine, 3 milk thistle

*meal 5* steak udo's

*meal 6* tuna


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

well folks am shattered think the whole dieting has hit me smack in the face! had a teaching observation at work yesterday morning and then a big arms workout at lunch..

Triceps close grip bench x 4 / pushdowns x 3 / Dips x 3 / fst 7 sets skull crushers

Biceps hammer curl x 4 / concerntation curls x 3 / fst 7 wide grip ez bar

by mid afternoon i was on the bones of my ass trying to keep going .. long day!

eating was the same as the last week all supplements

today i got up at 9.30 its my day off so had a lie in..

protein shake and 3 dst spoons of udo's, 3 yohimbine, 3 clen, i multi vit, 3 milk thistle, jointache...nitric oxide b4 training

*legs*

superset 4 leg extension >ham curls

3 x hack squat

5 x leg press

3 x standing ham curls

4 x stiff leg deads with db

fst7 calf raises standing

4 x seated calfs

5g glutamine after training

came home had a steak and protein shake and udo's oil ... i need the energy as am goin snowboarding at the chill factor with the misses this afternoon! gonna take a shake with udo's b4 the session ad head to trafford centre for a cheat meal after! i need it!

my condition is perfect obliques are through, serratus anterior is also through so am made up.. just coasting now.. gotta remember its only a guest pose not a show!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

now then now then...

started the day off with a protein shake and 3 dst udo's oil, 3 yohimbine, 3 clen, 1 multivit, jointache

1hr treadmill at work

5g glutamine

meal 2 tuna 3 dst spoons udo's

meal 3 tuna 3 dst spoons udo's

meal 4 tuna 3 dst spoons udo's

50 mins treadmill

5g glutamine

200g steak + 1 scoop protein shake

will have another meal b4 bed maybe tuna maybe a shake!

well signing off for the evening! will have pics up soon as i have time to get my misses to take them lol!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## BigRy (Oct 29, 2009)

looking good there pal - good work


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

hey guys sorry i havnt updated these last few days been realli busy with one thing and another! diet has been the same as last week or so with nothing changing at all... done 1 hr cardio today on the treadmill.. got a bloody cold aswell just to spice things up a bit! 1 week today till mcdonalds!! haha and ice cream!!

will update as normal from tomorrow... =]


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

hey all... well last nite i had a cheat meal as i felt brill!! me and the misses had a chinese .. chow mein vegi rolls and some chocolate after... as a result today i looked full and had loads of energy... due to my nature i decided to step up the cardio as i felt a lil guilty haha!!

protein and udo's oil for breakfast...

3 clen, 3 yohimbine, i multi vit, i joint ache, 3 milk thistle

80 min treadmill power walking

5g glutamine

*Meal 2 *tuna and udos oil

*Meal 3* tuna and udos oil

Nitric oxide

Shoulders and traps

4 x barbell press standing

4 x bent forward raises

3 x anterior raises

fst-7 lateral raises

traps fst7 upright rows

fst7 Shrugs

5g glutamine

*meal 4* tuna udo's oil

50mins cardio

*meal 5* protein shake

*meal 6* tuna

another day boxed off and am feeling sleepy


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

evening all .. today has been a tiring day and i have a blister under my left foot due to loads of cardio and crap trainers!!

*Meal 1 *Protein Shake and 3 x dst udo's oil , 1 jointache, 1 multi vit, 3 milk thistle, 2 clen

1 HR on crosstrainer

*Meal 2 *Tuna & 3 dst udo's

*MEal3 *Tuna & 3 dst Udo's

Train Triceps / Biceps / Abs

2 push downs x 2p rep warm up

4 x close grip bench

3 x push downs

3 x dips

fst 7 scull crushers

Biceps

4 x hammer curls

3 x preacher curl

fst 7 ez bar curls

abs leg raises 3 x 20

200 stick twists

3 x 12 decline ab crunches

5g glutmine

*Meal 5* tuna and udos

been writing down all next weeks meals and calculating what i will be doin each day staggering carbs to get a good rebound and to try not to baloon!! which at xmas will be hard! start my igf and pmgf and ghrp6 next week so carnt wait to get some big size on will have pics up at weekend and then updated every 2 weeks for the bulking up process..

*
Meal 6 *chicken

Been helping the gf and her mum put up their tree plus attacking fifa 10 on the wii and *gettin hammered! *

*
*

*
Meal 7* Tuna


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

oll'rite well its thursday and there is 4 days to go till i can get huge again! haha

nahh am enjoying having abs and looking good whilst i have got in gr8 shape...

yesterday was cardio day so did one hr cross trainer at lunch time... i ran out of wini desma and tried that win from spain! not good put in bicep and got a twinge and something didnt feel right .. so thought best to not bother! end up finding one desam so had 1ml in leg instead of a sore arm!

last night i went to the rock fm jingle ball and hada gd time watching pixie lot, beverley knight etc.. and having 2 turkey pasties! ohh yeah baby!! my diet was the same as last week with nothing changing!

i realised that water manipulation with me is a no no, i was dry before i started it and half way through realised i wasnt peeing much more than normal even with 8g vit c!

so i jacked it off and am dry again! lol BYTRYING TO MAKE YOURSELF 10% BETTER, YOU WILL MAKE YOURSELF 10% WORSE when it comes to show prep.. stick with whats working and dont make radical adjustments!

today is chest and triceps followed by 30 mins cardio.. got photo shoot on sat in the gym! so carnt wait for that!!

just finished 1 hr on cross trainer and am goosed! dropped my fat intake by 30 grams and feel like crap after that sesh!!

.


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

alas its saturday and photo shoot day!!... last night i had 3 glasses of dry white to dry me out a little.. and slept like a log.. i am not using any aldactone etc as its not a show and only a guest pose tomorrow..

the days agenda

*7am* i woke and had tuna and udos oil, 3 milk thistle, 1 multi vit, 2 longjack

*8am* spray tan lady came round to give me some colour

*10am* steak and udo's oil little bit of water

*11.50am* nitric oxide, 5g glutamine and small piece dark chocolate

*12noon * photo shoot commence

*1pm* photo shoot finish

*1.30pm* tuna and udo's oil

*4.30pm* tuna and udo's oil

*7.30pm* tuna

dry white wine x 2 glasses

*10.30pm* tuna then bed.... so final day of dieting today with the guest pose being tomorrow at 4... will be posting the pics from today as soon as i get a copy of them... kirk

so


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

photo shoot went well 371 pics taken!!! feel shattered! =] good times


----------



## BigRy (Oct 29, 2009)

good work mate, look forward to see the pics, all the best with the guest pose


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

BigRy said:


> good work mate, look forward to see the pics, all the best with the guest pose


cheers mate got a standing ovation 15st 1 on stage! in great condition! hows things with u?? ready for christmas??

am really pleased with my recovery this year.. i have gone from down and out at 13 stone to 15stone ripped... goes to show how dedication and 100% effort pays off... the pics i got at the shoot are awsome will post them as soon as i get the disc...

I start tomorrow on the off season diet i have calculated, each day is slightly different and am staggering my carbs high on certain days low on days off.. am gonna try 8 weeks on the peptides and on the 25th Jan start an anabolic course...

*Mon *- Bicep/ tricep / Abs / 30 min cross trainer

5iu gh

*Tue* - Quads / Calfs

igf

*Wed* - 30 min cross trainer

*Thu* - Chest / Tricep / Abs

*Friday* - A.M Back P.M Bicep / Calf

*Sat* - Shoulders / Hamstrings

*Sun* - 30 Min Cardio alternate weekends on/off

F


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

How you managed to stand up on that diet is beyond me.

Tuna and udo's oil - very boring pal.


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

chrisj22 said:


> How you managed to stand up on that diet is beyond me.
> 
> Tuna and udo's oil - very boring pal.


the udo's oil was used instead of carbs mate ... so 180g a day was easy to stand and i felt great pretty much most of the time! i defo a big advocator for it... but yeah i no what ur saying! i think the tai sweet chilli sauce was a big helper !! but hey when u see the results u dont even think bout the food just look at the progress!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

well i am constipated!! haha had so much bloody food last night that my bowels carnt take it.. had put on 7pounds from 4pm yesterday to 10am this morning!! lol stared the off season diet today which i have to say was a breath of fresh air!! so nice to have the choice of different foods again!!

5iu gh

*Meal 1 *100g porridge oats 1 x dst spoon honey/ protein shake/ 2 dst spoons udo's oil

07:00 1 x Multi-Vitamin, 1 x Joint ache, 3 CLA, 2 Longjack

*Meal 2* tuna & 2 spoons rice (30g)/ 2 x Dst spoons udo's

10:00

*Meal 3* Protein shake / 1 x udo's oil

12:00

3 BCAA

Train Arms/ Abs

*Tricep *

close grip bench x 4

dips x 4

scullcrushers ez bar x 3

fst7 Pushdowns

*Biceps*

Standing alternate curls x 4

Machine preacher Curls x 3

21's x 3

Forearm reverse curls x 4

flexor curls x fst 7

*Abs *200 stick twists , 20 x 3 leg raises, 12 x 3 decline ab crunches

5g glutamine, 3 BCAA

*Meal 4* Pro recover

13:00

*Meal 5* 250g Chicken & 2 spoons rice/ 1 dst spoon udo's oil

15:00

*Meal 6* 250g Sirloin Steak & 200g potato / 3 CLA

*Meal 7 *Omlettes 7 eggs / 2 yolks

20:30

*Meal 8* Cottage Cheese 5iu gh

*22:45* 

*
*

*
**Protein* 280g *Carbs* 270g *Fats *90g


----------



## Arnold Swarfega (Feb 20, 2009)

kirkelliott said:


> cheers mate got a standing ovation 15st 1 on stage! in great condition! hows things with u?? ready for christmas??
> 
> am really pleased with my recovery this year.. i have gone from down and out at 13 stone to 15stone ripped... goes to show how dedication and 100% effort pays off... the pics i got at the shoot are awsome will post them as soon as i get the disc...
> 
> ...


What is longjack mate?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the pics mate. Where do you get your long jack?


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

Arnold Swarfega said:


> What is longjack mate?


it basically boosts your natural testosterone production by up to 400 times mate.. so am using this instead of doing the hcg/clomid/nolvadex.. works well for me. :thumb:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

on sunday i was 94.70kg today am 100.00 kg !! and i still in gd condition.. goes to show i can probably carb up more! good to no.. yesterday was legs day

*Meal 1* 100 g oats / protein shake / 2 x udo's oil

1 multivit / 1 x joint ache / 3 cla / 2 x longjack

igf

*Meal 2* 250g chicken & 2 spoons rice

Nitric Oxide / 3 BCAA

legs

4 x leg extension 15kg/ 20kg / 25kg / 30kg (15 reps)

3 x hack squat 120kg / 140 kg / 140kg (12 reps)

3 x Squats 100kg / 120 kg / 120 kg ( 12 reps )

fst7 leg press 200kg / 220kg x 6 ( 15reps on all)

7 x seated calfs 35kg/ 40kg / 45 kg x 5 (20 reps)

4 x standing calves 70kg

5g glutamine after training, 3 bcaa, 2 x longjack

*Meal 3* Pro Recover

*Meal 4* 250g sirloin steak & 200g sweet potato

*Meal 5 *Protein shake / 2 x udo's oil

Snowboarding 2 hrs

*Meal 6* Mcdonalds 3 x double cheeseburgers / ice cream =]

*Meal 7* 200g Cottage cheese


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

today was day off training meal were the same but carbs reduced to 175 g... did 45 mins treadmill to keep metabolism working! mcdonalds was replaced by tuna and rice ={

My thighs are sore as hell after yesterdays leg session and snowboarding!!

Love it!! =]

5iu gh mornin

pmgf b4 bed

Longjack used also


----------



## Arnold Swarfega (Feb 20, 2009)

kirkelliott said:


> it basically boosts your natural testosterone production by up to 400 times mate.. so am using this instead of doing the hcg/clomid/nolvadex.. works well for me. :thumb:


Is it pill form or injectable?


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

Arnold Swarfega said:


> Is it pill form or injectable?


its a herbal tablet mate.. u will find it on any herbal site.. ebay can pick them up cheap also..


----------



## sphinx121 (Apr 22, 2009)

and you dont run any other pct except the longjack? dose the effects of longjack now stop once you finish taking it?


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

sphinx121 said:


> and you dont run any other pct except the longjack? dose the effects of longjack now stop once you finish taking it?


thats all i run mate yeah... it kick starts your own production of testosterone by 400 times so no point using anything else.. geoff hargreaves introduced it to me and it has worked well for me..

Day off training today.. great result holland and barrett have now copied the udo's oil formula and are selling it for £12.99 !! saving £6 a bottle get in!!

*Meal 1* 100 g oats / protein shake / 2 x udo's oil

1 multivit / 1 x joint ache / 3 cla / 2 x longjack

45mims treadmill

*Meal 2* protein shake / 2 udos oil

*Meal 3* 250g chicken & 2 spoons rice

*Meal 4* 250g chicken & 2 spoons rice

*Meal 5 *250g sirloin steak & 200g sweet potato

*Meal 6* 7 eggs 2 yolk in omlette

*Meal 7* 200g Cottage cheese

Shoulders and hams tomorrow! loving eating again! got ghrp6 but shall i use it?? i hear it makes u carb hungry which just blows me up!! are the gains substantial enough??


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

ho ho ho its beginning to feel a lot like christmas when your house is flooded with quality street.. all the goodies were banned till the diet was finished and now my misses is going beserk with it all!! lol bless... today i trained shoulders and hamstring as i took yesterday off as i was knackered... am training sensibly as i no that my body is adjusting to the added weight and at this moment dosnt need obliterating with heavy weights!!

*Meal 1* 70g Oats / Protein shake / 2dst spoons Udo's Oil

08:20 1 multi vit/ 3 milk thistle/ jointache/ 2 CLA / 2 longjack

*Meal 2* Protein Shake / Nitric Oxide / 3 BCAA10:00

Train Shoulders / Hamstrings

*Db Press Set 1* - 15kg x 10 *Set 2* - 20kg x 10

*Set 3* - 25kg x 10 *Set 4* 25kg x 10

* Set 5* - 25kg x 10 > drop set 20kg x 8 > drop set 15kg x 6

*Barbell Front Raise Set 1* - Bar(20kg) x *10 Set 2* - 25kg x 10

*Set 3* - 26.75kg x 10 *Set 4* - 26.75kg x 10

*BB Upright Rows Set 1* 7. 5 kg x 10 *Set 2* 7.5 kg x 10

*Set 3* 10kg x 10*Set 4* 10kg x 10

*Bent over DB Raise Set 1 - 4* 15kg x 12

*DB Shrugs Set 1 - 5* 35kg x 15

*Shoulder Machine Press - FST 7* *set 1* 35kg x 10 *Set 2* 40kg x 10

*Set 3* 45kg x 10 *Set 4* 50 kg x 10

*Set 5* 55kg x 10*Set 6* 60kg x 10

*Set 7* 65kg x 10

*Hamstring Leg Curls Set 1* 20kg x 15 *Set 2* 25kg x 15 Set 3 30kg x 12

Set 4 30kg x 12 Set 5 30kg x 12 - slow contractions

*BB Stiff leg dlift Set 1* 15kg x 12 *Set 2* 17.5kg x 12 *Set 3* 17.5kg x 12

*Good Mornings Set 1* Bar (20kg) x 12 *Set 2* Bar x 12 *Set 3* 22.5kg x 10

stopped here as my lower back was sore due to putting on weight after changing my diet my joints feeling a little sore! was gonna finish with fst7 db stiff legs

*Meal 3* Pro Recover 5g glutamine / 3 BCAA after training

11:20

*Meal 4* 250g Chicken / 2 dst spoons rice (45g) / 2 CLA

13:00

*Meal 5* Protein Shake / 2 Udo's oil

15:20

*Meal 6* 250g Chicken / 2 dst spoons rice (45g)

18:00

2 longjack / 3 milk thistle

*Meal 7* 100g Steak & 100g Cottage cheese / 2 CLA

20.30

*Meal 8* Cottage Cheese 200g

23:00


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

relaxing day today having a winddown on the weights ... large leg session yesterday.. can tell am off cycle as my endurance has dropped!!

Meal 1 100 g oats / protein shake / 2 x udo's oil

1 multivit / 1 x joint ache / 3 cla / 2 x longjack

45mims treadmill

Meal 2 protein shake / 2 udos oil

Meal 3 250g chicken & 2 spoons rice

Meal 4 250g chicken & 2 spoons rice

Meal 5 250g sirloin steak & 200g sweet potato

Meal 6 7 eggs 2 yolk in omlette

Meal 7 200g Cottage cheese


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

had some bad news today my mum has got cancer back and its now also in her liver as well as the bowels am kinda floating and thing am gonna have a few strong drinks tonight! i trained chest today and triceps good session .. wont be posting diet today as its too much effort...

enjoy life and do everything u want to do ! :thumbup1:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Really sorry to hear your news mate thoughts are with you


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

dale_flex said:


> Really sorry to hear your news mate thoughts are with you


cheers mate..i have got a great gf and supportive friends around me so we are all working together to make sure she gets everything she needs.. as for my bodybuilding.. am even more motivated now because my mum is looking forward to next years shows!!

*Meal 1* 100 g oats / protein shake / 2 x udo's oil

1 multivit / 1 x joint ache / 3 cla / 2 x longjack

*Meal 2* protein shake / 2 udos oil

*Meal 3* 250g chicken & 200g potato

Nitric oxide / 3bcaa

*train shoulders *

4 x db press

4 x BB front raises

4 x Upright Rows

4 x Bent over DB raises

5 x DB Shrugs

fst-7 Lateral Raises

*Calves *

7 x Seated calf Raises

7 x Standing calf Raises

*IGF-1/ 3 cnp BCAA*

*Meal 4* Pro recover

*Meal 5 *250g sirloin steak & 200g sweet potato

*Meal 6* 7 eggs 2 yolk in omlette

*Meal 7* 200g Cottage cheese


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

risen this morning and i feel shattered... and had the luxory after my oats and shake to go back to bed!! ahh this is the life!!! :thumb:

so i have re-woke and had a chicken and potato dish.. very nice too!

right so here is the plan in a nutshell..


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear the news, bud. Hope everything gets better.

What gym do you train at?


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

chrisj22 said:


> Sorry to hear the news, bud. Hope everything gets better.
> 
> What gym do you train at?


thanks mate.. i train at optimum gym in cleveleys ... near blackpool.. good gym with gr8 owners


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

alrite gang.. woke up and was snowed in! so that meant no work for me!! after finally getting to the gym i trained chest..

1.100g Oats / Shake / 2 udos / 2 cla / 3 milk thistle / jointache / psoriosis tabs

2. 250g chicken / 100g Pasta

Warm up - 2 x Incline Flies

Incline machine press fst-7

Incline flies x 3

Flat Press x 3

Cable Cross Overs FST7

3. Pro Recover / igf 1

4.200g Steak / potato / Peas ..ate this out with mum and family .. was lush and had a Chocloate cake after!! yeah baby!!

5. 250g Chicken / 100g Pasta / 2 cla / 3 milk thistle / psoriosis tabs

will have another meal at 8 prob 200g steak or chicken and 200g cottage cheese before bed with no carbs now till tomorrow. got psoriosis back due to stress with mum on my head so trying some new tablets that the doc recons will keep it at bay for 6mnths..


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

had an awsome legs workout yesterday woke up and put on jay to z and copied his quads workout! was similar to mine but had lunges included and i wound up with the leg extension drop sets instead of the fst7 lep press.. was awsome great pumps

1. 100g oats protein shake

2. 250g chicken / pasta

nitric oxide / 3 bcaa

*train*

2 warm up x leg extensions

4 x squats

4 x leg press

3 x hack squats

3 x lunges with db

calf raises fst7 seated - superset standing

3 bcaa / pro recover

4. cottage cheese / potato

5. cottage cheese / potato

6 . ate out at friends soup / chicken and potatoes / chocolate cake/ ice cream / quality street

snowed like mad last night! was unreal...


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

merry xmas all hope u all ate well! i worked till 1 and trained a bit of everything yesterday.. then went beserk on the chocolates.. am weighing in at 16st 4 pounds which means i have put on 9kg in 20 days... amazing the difference from no carbs to carbs!! and fats lol still dont look too bad so good start for 2010 ..


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

good day today trained back and biceps.. used igf before training..

16st.6 today and been off test for 5 weeks..

chins x 2 much harder due to added weight!

Deadlifts x 4 improved weights

Upright Row x 4

1 arm rows x 3

Lat Pull Down x 4

Biceps

Hammer Curls x 3

Preacher Curl x 4

Straight Bar Curl x 3

Ate 310g protein 400g carbs 40g fats

Off to ireland on wed for new yr carnt wait!

:beer:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

just in from ireland had a great time and now am shatttered and guinnes'ed out!! haha not mentioning the crap i have ate!! roll on the gym tomorrow hope every1 is well and had a gd new yr!

gonna have 5iu gh tonight.. start my new cycle in under three weeks... time to grow!!!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

holla all trained legs monday and shoulders and triceps today...feel lethagic after a week of training!! looking forward to cracking on and making some gains!! 400g carbs to 500g staggered each day.. protein is 300 - 340g per day.. am 104.5 kg today.. so not bad as been off cycles since end of november... holding on the gh and the igf.. mgf before arm workout.. now using creatine again as stopped it beginning of october..


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

here is the eating plan i am going to follow for next few months...

1. 100g oats / 1tbs honey / protein shake / 2 usdos

2. 150g brown rice / 200g beef

3. protein shake / 1 udos

4. pro recover

5. 150g brown rice / 200g beef

6. 150g brown rice / 250g chicken

7. 7 eggs ( 2 yolk)

8. 250g cottage cheese

supplements glutamine, creatine, bcaa, multi vit, milk thistle, joint ache, cla, nitric oxide

so that that

started training a little heavier today and did back

3 sets underhand pull down

4 sets deadlift

4 sets bent fwd rows

3 sets t bar row

4 seated row

fst 7 straight arm pulldowns

felt good i havnt deadlifted properly for a long time and my back is my top priority so time to grow!!! =]


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

went to college today and still feel tired so took the day off will do chest and hams tomorrow instead diet was the same but took out the last carb meal and the pro recover... gonna get the diary out to see when i am gonna start my cycle...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks like a fairly nice diet that, mate.

I'm thinking of hitting Oxygym again shortly - used to love that place.


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

chrisj22 said:


> Looks like a fairly nice diet that, mate.
> 
> I'm thinking of hitting Oxygym again shortly - used to love that place.


ahh yeah dave steele's place.. i use to train at yorkies with him for yrs! him and his wife cherl are great.. you should come to cleveleys gym mate.. geoff hargreaves x mr universe is co-owner so also has a gr8 bodybuilding feel..


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

trained triceps traps and forearms today..

tricep push down x 4

scull crushers > superset close grip on ez bar... x 3

dips x 3

kick backs x 3

shrugs behind body with barbell x 4

shrugs with db x 4

upright row x fst 7

flexor bd raises x 4

behind body raises x 4

reverse curls x 4

feeling a slight tendon pain from the biceps lower insertion in between radius and ulna.. i think due to heavy forearm and hammer curls recently....


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

alrite gang hope every1 is well and has started to get back into the swing of things after the xmas binge!!! ok so today as u are aware is the start of the 11 weeks bulking course.. everything will be monitored and my goals are to improve back thickness and hamstring thickness.. i wouldnt mind an inch on the guns and calves but main priority is back and hams... I have eyes on only 1 show and thats the nabba mr england (novice class).. i am training for that 1 show and i wanna take it hands down...!! =]

i will be carb cycling throught the course my lowest carb intake 400g and will adjust levels depending on the mirror and if its a training day or rest day.. the week starting the 11th january:

Bodyweight - 226 pounds

Monday - 400g Tue - 430g Wed - 500g Thu - 430g Friday 400g Sat - 430g Sun - 500g

Protein intake is roughly 300g per day/ fats is around 60-80g... i will be having a cheat meal on tuesday tea time prob pizza or something high carb... as thats the day me and the misses have off together..

ok so here we go with measurements:

Biceps 17 inch

Chest 46 inch

calfs 17 inch

Forearms 12 1/2 inch

Training schedule

Monday - Back (am) Tricep/ Abs (pm)

Tuesday - Quads / Calves (am)

Wed - Biceps 25mims walking

Thursday - Chest / Hams (pm)

Friday - Back / Forearm (am)

Saturday - Shoulders / Biceps (am)

Sunday - 25 min walking

Supplements - Creatine, Glutamine (after training), Nitric oxide (before training), Bcaa ( before and after training), CLA - twice per day, multi vit tablet, 6 milk thistle per day, zinc before bed, udos oil in morning with breakfast 2 spoons

i will keep regular updates of my measurements and bodyweight.. i would love to get to 18 inch with arms and calves but like i said if i wanna woop some ass at the nabba mr england its that back and hams that need to get thicker!!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

alrite peeps...

trained back - and am going heavy for the whole cycle.. not use to this type of training and i bloody love goin heavy again!! now i feel like a bodybuilder again after 19 mnths of recovering from my surgery and never pushing the boundarys!!

lat pull downs

2 x lat pull downs (warm up)

4 x deadlifts (12 reps) (work up to 110kg) - first deads in nearly 2 yrs!!

4 x one arm rows start on 37.5kg (10reps) up to 45kg for (10reps)

4 x bent forward start 70kg up to 85 kg (10reps)

3 x t bar row 80kg x (10rep) , 85kg x (10reps) for 2 sets

5 x pullovers with barbell 15kg x (10reps)

Pm triceps

3 x scull crushers 25kg x 10

3 x dips (12reps) bodyweight

3 x close grip with ez bar 60kg x (10reps) 62.5kg (10reps) 65kg (10reps)

5 x pushdowns start 30kg up to 45 kg (10reps)

400g carbs today.. love it !!


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

heavy ass quad session today:

5 x squats (12reps) start on 60kg then up to 130kg for (12reps)

4 x leg press 5 plates a side up to 7 for 15 reps

3 x Hack Squats (12 reps) 120 130 140

3 x lunges 12 reps 10kg

5 x leg extensions 15 reps on 15kg

couldnt walk after it was awsome!! haha


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

day off today ate my way through 570g carbs so feelin daym good and growin like am in a greenhouse!!! got appointment with mum tomorrow at hospital to see if the cancer can be held back or if its a matter of time... nervous but carnt wait to get it over so we know whats happening.. hope every1 is well ...


----------



## Munch (Dec 22, 2009)

kirkelliott said:


> day off today ate my way through 570g carbs so feelin daym good and growin like am in a greenhouse!!! got appointment with mum tomorrow at hospital to see if the cancer can be held back or if its a matter of time... nervous but carnt wait to get it over so we know whats happening.. hope every1 is well ...


Hope it works out for you & your mum tommorow mate - all the best


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

well today has been the longest day of my life... went to hospital with mum and was told that unfortunately the cancer has spread to the lungs, liver, lymph nodes and bone..as well as larger in the bowel.. so as a result was given a year to live...we had a lovely day together pottering round and doing some shopping whilst she still can as she has 3 weeks until she starts chemo to try and suppress it to prolong her life.. to be honest am in such shock that i carnt really think ... but my mum and gf have made me eat lol so am still packin on the pounds... i dont think i will compete now this year in september as i want to spend the last few months of my mums life not dieting .. plus i wont do myself any justice! so the aim of the year is to grow, add quality muscle and enjoy the good times am only 26 and can compete next year.. some things are just more important... i will still be doing my blog with updates and am not changing my cycle... hope ur all well and enjoy the good times with your family as u never no whats around the corner =]


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

back on 500 g carbs today trained back.. had a deep tissue massage on hams and back today by my mate helped my neck strain alot

4 x underhand grip pulldown build up to 80kg 10 reps

3 x hammerstrength rows up to 90kg per arm 10reps

3 x behind neck pulldowns up to 70kg 10 reps

3 x pullover machine up to 50kg per side 10 reps

3 x cable rows close grip up to 100kg 10 reps

hyperextension up to 15kg plate 12 reps

calf raises seated 4 x 12 up to 55kg

clar raises standing 4 x 12 up to 90kg

3 x rope crunches up to 60kg

leg raises on bench 3 x 25 reps

good session felt strong and back feels good


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

kirkelliott said:


> well today has been the longest day of my life... went to hospital with mum and was told that unfortunately the cancer has spread to the lungs, liver, lymph nodes and bone..as well as larger in the bowel.. so as a result was given a year to live...we had a lovely day together pottering round and doing some shopping whilst she still can as she has 3 weeks until she starts chemo to try and suppress it to prolong her life.. to be honest am in such shock that i carnt really think ... but my mum and gf have made me eat lol so am still packin on the pounds... i dont think i will compete now this year in september as i want to spend the last few months of my mums life not dieting .. plus i wont do myself any justice! so the aim of the year is to grow, add quality muscle and *enjoy the good times* am only 26 and can compete next year.. *some things are just more important...* i will still be doing my blog with updates and am not changing my cycle... hope ur all well and enjoy the good times with your family as u never no whats around the corner =]


I recently lost a friend to cancer mate so my thoughts are with you and your right to put competing on the back burner this year. Best wishes to you your mum and family mate


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

dale_flex said:


> I recently lost a friend to cancer mate so my thoughts are with you and your right to put competing on the back burner this year. Best wishes to you your mum and family mate


cheers dale for your comment.... much appreciated:thumb:

trained shoulders and biceps today had another great workout

4 x shoulder press up to 35kg 10 reps

3 x anterior raises up to 20kg 10 reps

4 x bent fwd raises up to 22.5 kg x 10 reps

4 x upright rows up to 50kg 10 reps with barbell

4 x shrugs up to 60kg dumbells 12 reps

4 x lateral raises 20kg bd to failure

4 x incline db curls up to 20kg 10reps

3 x concentration curls up to 15kg 10 reps

3 x bicep cable above head curls 10kg 10 reps - great exercise!!

am eating 500+ calories today and feeling great except my right forearm is slightly inflamed so ice all weekend on it... kirk


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

kirkelliott said:


> well today has been the longest day of my life... went to hospital with mum and was told that unfortunately the cancer has spread to the lungs, liver, lymph nodes and bone..as well as larger in the bowel.. so as a result was given a year to live...we had a lovely day together pottering round and doing some shopping whilst she still can as she has 3 weeks until she starts chemo to try and suppress it to prolong her life.. to be honest am in such shock that i carnt really think ... but my mum and gf have made me eat lol so am still packin on the pounds... i dont think i will compete now this year in september as i want to spend the last few months of my mums life not dieting .. plus i wont do myself any justice! so the aim of the year is to grow, add quality muscle and enjoy the good times am only 26 and can compete next year.. some things are just more important... i will still be doing my blog with updates and am not changing my cycle... hope ur all well and enjoy the good times with your family as u never no whats around the corner =]


Mate, I'm so sorry to hear that. You're a brave man. Sounds like a sensible plan as it will be stressful enough without the thought of dieting aswell.

Stay positive, dude :thumbup1:


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

chrisj22 said:


> Mate, I'm so sorry to hear that. You're a brave man. Sounds like a sensible plan as it will be stressful enough without the thought of dieting aswell.
> 
> Stay positive, dude :thumbup1:


cheers mate much appreciated.. well folks the last week has been ok i guess spent lots of time with my mum and trained aswell.. went to blackpool zoo on wed and dam them gorillas have some serious lat and glute development!! i am taking in 700g carbs per day and eating 350g protein and round 100g fats all from rice, oats, sweet potato, normal potato, beef, chicken, eggs,cottage cheese and protein shakes around 9 meals per day.. am weighing in at 234 so thats 8 pounds heavier since i started the course 2 weeks ago.. so am well on track for hitting 17 stone in the next few weeks.. still vascular in the arms defo due to clean eating with one cheat meal every tuesday... back tomorrow so will try to update the log a bit better this week and get back to normal ( well as normal as you can) ... ordered essiac tea for mum which hsa been highly recommended for reducing cancer tumas to gice us extra time... hope every1 is well

kirk


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

hit back yesterday was a great workout..

4 x bent forward rows underhand grip

3 x one arm rows

4 x partial deadlifts

3 x t-bar rows

3 x cable rows

fst-7 straight arm rope pulldowns

5 x squats

12 x leg press

2 x hack squat ( sore)

5 x leg extension

10min bike and 20 min strectching.. i have took a bath to try to create more blood flow to flush out the oil and seems to have had a gd effect.. gonna take in same food again today will train arms and calves tomorrow


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

alright gang hope every1 hope every1 is well.. sorry for the lack of updates just been spending alot of time with mum.. will try to get some updates on soon =]


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ah big Kirk, cant believe it, not one mention of your therapist anywhere!! sort it....


----------

